# Canon Rebel T1i Not Focusing Automatically



## Kyoshoku

My mother purchased a Canon Rebel T1i about a year ago. 

We have problems with it sometimes - the auto focus just WON'T WORK. It really annoys me sometimes because I can't take the pictures of stuff that I want. It happens in every mode, and it drives me crazy. Holding down the button halfway to have the autofocus work doesn't do anything. Even now, aiming it at something close, or something far away, nothing flashes or tells me to refocus in any way. 

The picture just stays blurry. 

My mom had it in broad daylight, had it set to automatic, and everything was just blurry because the autofocus didn't work. 

This happens sometimes, and in all honesty, I have no idea how it fixes itself. 

Somebody, please help.


----------



## Kyoshoku

Okay, so we just noticed, down at the bottom of all the screens, it says, "MF" - for manual focus. But we don't know how to change it back to AF?


----------



## Kerbouchard

Is the lens not refocussing at all?  Even in bright conditions?

If it works sometimes, it could be a host of different problems.  A circuit board with a bad connection, A module going out.  A faulty shutter release button, having actually switched it to manual focus, and a host of other user errors.

If I were you, I would take a piece of lint-free cloth and clean up the contacts between your lens and your camera.  It could be a bad connection there.


----------



## Kyoshoku

I honestly do not know. I mean, we plugged in our zoom lens - BAM. AF mode is there and willing to work. But as soon as we pop on our normal lens, it goes straight to MF mode. But I'll clean up the small bits and tell you what happens. 

We were going to go on a trip tomorrow, and now having the camera work is not a good thing. I'm trying to get it fixed tonight. D:


----------



## Kyoshoku

Fixed! My goodness, that was nerve-wracking. Cleaned off the metal components that combined the two and it's know in AF mode again. Dear lord above, thank the heavens. 

My internets to you for helping us fix this. <333333333


----------



## Kerbouchard

Kyoshoku said:


> Fixed! My goodness, that was nerve-wracking. Cleaned off the metal components that combined the two and it's know in AF mode again. Dear lord above, thank the heavens.
> 
> My internets to you for helping us fix this. <333333333



Your welcome, glad we could help.  Hope you get some good shots today and that you decide to stick around this forum and share some of them.


----------

